# Plymouth Police Academy winding down



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The 44th MPOC at the Plymouth Police Academy are entering the final 2 weeks of training. Good luck to all fellow classmates as we wrap up training. It has been an awesome priviledge to have spent the past 5 monts working hard with all of you. Stay Safe one you get out there.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Especially you, Southside. You put in a TON of time, blood, sweat and tears to get this far-CONGRATS TO YOU!!! 8)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Salute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
8)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Thank you,

Still have one more week of applied patrol procedures, but the law exam was today and now it is out of the way...AMEN. Now I need a job.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

It's been a blast buddy!!!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

CapeCodPolice @ Wed Dec 08 said:


> It's been a blast buddy!!!


You ain't kiddin. Hopefully I will be working next door to you.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey S/S-give us the intel on your graduation, so we can attend. I wanna see if I can pin the badge on the MAJOR!!!! :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

December 17th Noon at Memorial Hall in Plymouth. Please do attend, it should be a good time.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey I will be home on leave, maybe I'll swing in and see what i have to look forward to. The last academy graduation I went was my dads and I was 6.

Congrats!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Tomorrow is the day......YEE HAW. It has been a wild ride. :fun: B: :rock:


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Amen Brother!


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

A bunch of us from the Boston PD Gaelic Column piped that Plymouth Academy Class into their graduation on friday. They looked like a pretty squared away bunch. 
Good luck in your careers.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Thank you to the Boston PD Gaelic Column for marching us into our graduation last Friday. You guys sounded great!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: re: Plymouth Police Academy winding down*



piper said:


> a bunch of us from the boston pd gaelic column piped that plymouth academy class into their graduation on friday. they looked like a pretty squared away bunch.
> good luck in your careers.


thank you brother....nice job.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Shawn-tell us about your party! Where was it? 8)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I don't know where it was but I think it ended around 11:30, that's when I received a call from a somewhat intoxicated graduate..... :alcoholi: 

:lol: LOL it's ok Tim but I hope you didn't drive..... :?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The first party ended at 11:30 and I really can't discuss any details....I will just say that the beer was flowing smoothly among EVERYONE...  ....The next party was in downtown Plymouth, it ended about 1:30am. Long night, but well deserved. Gil actually invited us to paddleboro for an S&amp;M party, but that was a little too much.


----------

